# 85t Dashboard rebuild??



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys, my dashboard is pretty messed up by the 23 years of sun and weather and i was wondering how to repair it. I was thinking about going to the junkyard and take one from a z but I checked recently and they don't have any 85 z31t. Do you know if the dashboards from an 86 or 87 are compatible(wiring harness and everything) with my 85 z? All the z31's at the junkyard have analog clusters, but only one is turbo which is the 86. Also instead of taking my chances at a junkyard, i was thinking about doing the zap/spray foam method. Has anyone tried it before and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

there's a digital one on e-bay for sale as we speak....


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just dashboard, no cluster??


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

I need an analog dashboard.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry you are losing me. You said the junkyard is full of analog clusters. If you are asking if a analog dash can be converted to digital the answer is no.All Z's from 1984-88 are basically the same with interchangeable parts.The only difference is the sheet metal, turbo/non-turbo. I believe the turbo's can with the digital dashs, non-turbo's didn't.Jamie


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea sorry about that, i wasn't clear on my post. What i want to know is if a dashboard from an 86 or 87 z31 can fit in an 85 z31. My car is analog and all the ones at the junkyard are analog. I just wanted to know if it would be a clean swap taking the whole dash from one to put into mine. However, there is only one turbo model at the junkyard and my car is also a turbo model but different year. If i take the dash from the turbo model at the junkyard, will i run into any problems putting it into mine? Again i apologize for the misunderstandings. I am just really eager to find out the solutions to my problems before someone else takes the dashboard from the junkyard before i do.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

All Z31 dashboards are the same for the most part. Only the 84-86 GLL dashes are different in those dashes have the holes for the dash tweets.


----------



## huskerzbuilder (Sep 5, 2008)

*dashboard*

hey guys

i see a couple of you are talkin about replacing or rebuilding your dash board in your 300zx

i can't get mine out to work on it

i got the several bolt screws out from under it by the foot board but the top seems to be "stuck" and won't come out

any suggestions on how to get it out!?!?


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

ZBUM's Z31 Dash Removal Procedures


----------



## huskerzbuilder (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you so much, that helped out so much...i couldn't find how to take out the defroster vents....thank you

i got it all repainted a different color and everything so i'll post some pics of before and after so you can see what you helped with...thanks again


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Your welcome, i was planning to do the same thing but there were too many cracks on my dashboard. I'm saving up for a decent dashboard i found for 200 bucks and a dashboard cover. can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## huskerzbuilder (Sep 5, 2008)

MySpace.com - E $ (who could ask for more?) - 21 - Male - Da 850 in P-COLA, Florida - www.myspace.com/huskeremil87

click on my pic and check out the "My Car" album...

that has all the pics of the nissan when i got it and the work in progress what i've done with it so far


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice job dude. You got a good car to start off with. Here is mine if you wanna take a look. Go to my pics, then go to my photos. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/4879097


----------

